# Best Way for Breeding swordtails



## koisworedtails (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi I was wondering what would be the best way to breed swordtails. Would it be good to have a tank with java moss in it with a bottom filter or should I use something different like a breeding trap. Thanks again. 

Eric


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I find the females spaz out when put in a breeding tank. If you can put the female in a bigger tank with java moss the female will be happier and the babies safer.
I find swords and platys also hang onto the babies if they don't like where they are at. One girl recently hung on for about 5 weeks in a breeding trap. within minutes of me popping her into my fry tank she dropped 11 babies. They are a bit big for the breeding trap and I think they feel exposed!
Mouse


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Try a 20-30 gal tank with tons of live plants and let em lose.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I think the best way to breed swordtails is to get a tank...fill it with water and add a male and female...in other words i have had no bother breeding swordtails. They seem to breath, swim, eat and get pregnant!!


----------

